# Site lines (architecture)



## Aguacate Smith

¿Cuál sería la traducción para "site lines" en arquitectura?


----------



## Raposu

¿ *Site lines* o *sight lines*?


----------



## Aguacate Smith

Es *site lines*.


----------



## Tiger137

Welcome to the forum, Aguacate. 
Site line is límite del sitio. It can be the outer boundaries of the land, or the general area within your land area where a house or building is (to be) built. 
This term is rarely used in architecture. The more common term is sight line, which would be linea de vista. Architects are always trying to picture the house from the most appealing point of view.


----------



## Aguacate Smith

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## jose_mmolina

Hola. perdón la tardanza, ojalá te sirva. *Site lines* se refiere a las lineas del sitio o lote. Son en general lineas imaginarias (legales, jurisdiccionales, etc) y se representan con trazos discontínuos (raya-punto-raya). Ejemplos de _*site lines*_ pueden ser el límite de un predio, zonas de exclusión de edificación, líneas de antejardín, servidumbres de paso, polígonos de asoleamiento,  etc.
Atte., su servidor Jose M (Lic. Arch., M. Arch.)


----------



## Alfonso Chíncaro

jose_mmolina said:


> Hola. perdón la tardanza, ojalá te sirva. *Site lines* se refiere a las lineas del sitio o lote. Son en general lineas imaginarias (legales, jurisdiccionales, etc) y se representan con trazos discontínuos (raya-punto-raya). Ejemplos de _*site lines*_ pueden ser el límite de un predio, zonas de exclusión de edificación, líneas de antejardín, servidumbres de paso, polígonos de asoleamiento,  etc.
> Atte., su servidor Jose M (Lic. Arch., M. Arch.)



Saludos:

Tal como lo describe José, las *site lines* aparecen en los planos, pero los veo con poca frecuencia.

No he escuchado una palabra en castellano que agrupe ese tipo de líneas (raya, punto, raya...), pero sí las he visto aparecer en cortes y elevaciones.

Lo común es ponerle por siglas L.P. (límite de propiedad) o L.C. (límite de construcción) según sea el caso. Quizás en un manual de Dibujo Arquitectónico se encuentre una terminología común para ese tipo de líneas.

Por si no se encuentra una respuesta más clara, me atrevo a proponer una traducción. Esta sería: _*líneas de contorno*_.

Adios, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## Aguacate Smith

Todavía estoy a tiempo de cambiar mi traducción. ¡Muchas gracias por sus respuestas!


----------



## crobert

Líneas de contorno (contour lines) son trazos que marcan puntos con la misma elevación en mapas topográficos y oceanográficos. Se usan también para marcar los puntos con la misma presión barométrica, temperatura o precipitación en mapas metereologicos.


----------



## joseluisblanco

Hola, foreros: se genera alguna confusión en las definiciones... mas allá del pedido original, site lines, aparece una posibilidad de líneas de contorno (contour lines). No sé cómo es en inglés, crobert señala
"trazos que marcan puntos con la misma elevación en mapas topográficos y oceanográficos. Se usan también para marcar los puntos con la misma presión barométrica, temperatura o precipitación en mapas metereologicos."
En español son isobaras (líneas de igual presión), isotermas (temperatura) o simplemente curvas de nivel, las que representan igual elevación. No se usa en español líneas de contorno, porque tiene un significado distinto al inglés.
Las líneas de contorno en arquitectura se refieren al trazado de la silueta de una edificación, lo que se construye, que no es lo mismo que el trazado del lote o terreno.
Asumo que site lines corresponde con "líneas de sitio"(esto no sería una buena traducción, sino una literal), siendo así entonces serían los límites del terreno. Y sí, se dibujan en planos con trazos interrumpidos.


----------



## jose_mmolina

Saludos! 
Entendiendo que pueden haber otras definiciones, este comentario lo hago desde la arquitectura. 'Contour lines' se refiere a las cotas de nivel de un terreno (que son líneas paralelas equidistantes en la recta Z) o a las líneas de contorno exteriores que definen la geometría de un objeto o cuerpo. No se relacionan con el concepto de site lines, al menos en la disciplina (ver mi comentario arriba).


----------



## joseluisblanco

Es cierto, jose_mmolina. Pero para aclarar, las cotas de nivel se refieren a los _puntos_ marcados en un plano (o mapa) con la altura, y las curvas de nivel son trazados (_curvas_ casi siempre) que unen a todos los puntos con igual altura, en arquitectura, topografía y geografía.
Igual, no es el tema del hilo, solamente para complementar lo conversado.


----------

